# Rush Run Report, 2nd Trip



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Hit Rush Run yesterday from 11A till 3P. The thunderstorms sprang up all around me, but not close enough to do anything more than make it partly cloudy and very humid. I wouldn't have known about the storms if I didn't hear it on the radio when I left the lake.

Because of the very humid conditions and lighter breezes there were a lot less cicadas on the water, though still enough to cause some surface action. I found a bank which ran parrallel to the wind direction and quickly spotted a few cruising carp. Tied the canoe to some standing timber (I'm getting smarter about solo boat handling) with a quick-release slip knot. Shook out abot 30 feet of fly line and made a presentation to the next big carp swimming along the bank. She was a big one - perhaps 20lbs. I was fishing a 6wt with 5lb test tippet in an IGFA set-up leader (just in case). I dropped the cicada imitation with a slight splat about three feet in front of and two feet to the side of the cruising carp. She turned and came up to the fly and I was thrilled thinking I was going to get a take on my first good cast. Wrong!  About two inches from the fly, in mid-rise, the carp turned and bolted leaving a huge boil in the water!

Several more carp passed along the lane I was fishing. One fish came up in a perfect "nose out" rise and took the fly under but I was too quick on the gun. I pulled the fly out from under the carp, scaring the bejesus out of it. It bolted with a huge bow wave and lots of noise. I figured that spot was too hot from spooked carp to fish (I understand carp release a pheromone when frightened which can put most fish in a "tense" mode for up to twenty minutes after the spook). Moved on to another spot.

A cruising carp towards the canoe presented a perfect presentation opportunity. 35 feet out and closing slowly. False cast low to the water and drop the fly gently about 2' in front of the fish. She came up and I watch the fly go under the fish's head. I waited three more seconds until the line came tight and started to move before strip-striking the fish. She was very big and took line with authority. My canoe was being towed along in an Ohio version of a Nantucket Sleigh Ride when the big girl headed into some standing timber. It wasn't more than a minute before she rubbed the fly off on a log. The tippet was abraded for nearly two feet above the fly!

Several more carp did the head-and-tail rise thing only to spook at the very last second. I am not sure if the issue was scent, a fly that was not a perfect imitation, or drag on the fly from a tight tippet. Can carp even see something which is 3" in front of their nose? Do they have stereo vision? I can't imagine a carp being that selective to a fly pattern or even slight drag, when the live insect struggles mightily in the water. I crushed a cicada and rubbed it on one fly to see if scent was the issue, but I still ended up with refusal rises. Very curious and a problem I'll need to figure out in the next two weeks - or wait seventeen more years for another crack at it.

Oh yeah, the bass weren't as picky as the carp.  I caught five bass (largemouth) from 12" to 17". And a bunch of mid-sized bluegills which finally look like they are getting on the beds.

Tight lines!

Joe C.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow Joe...I feel like I just was watching a movie reading that. Sounds like you had a blast


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

HELLO Cornmuse  SOUNDS like you had a great time....I've got some info from the last basspro siminar/clinics and the hamilton county widlife told me about this lake....that its good for nice size blugills.....i fish mainly for bluegills/ cats/crappie . I never chatted with anyone who's ever went to this lake yet .. are the Gills pretty nice size ? I'am really lookin for some 5"-7" gills  So is it any good spots fur bank fishin? don"t own a boat... i do mostly rentals.


----------



## gmrkatman (Apr 16, 2004)

Jonah, I used to fish Rush Run a lot. A boat helps out a lot on that lake, even though it is not too large. I used to fish it with a float tube and had a ball. There is no boat rental there but if you would like I have a new belly boat that has never been used you could borrow. Right now it is just collecting dust.


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

WOW...THATS really nice of you *gmrkatman*  that you would extend that offer....Thanks..I 'll check out the banks firs.Question. whats a belly boat?... I was thinking of purchasing a nice fish boat for small lakes only C/creeks-Miamii Whitewater/ Stonelick etc.. some time this year... I looked on hamilton county parks for rush run did'nt see it there....trying to get a map of the lake and the size..they say hit has alot of tree debre and its not that deep.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

JONAH said:


> HELLO Cornmuse  I never chatted with anyone who's ever went to this lake yet .. are the Gills pretty nice size ? I'am really lookin for some 5"-7" gills  So is it any good spots fur bank fishin? don"t own a boat... i do mostly rentals.


6 and 7 inch bluegill are pretty thick there. There are four fishing "piers" with rod holders right near the boat ramp. Note that these don't extend out into the water, they are just cement pads where you can be very, very comfortable setting a couple rods up and lounging. The pond also fishes very well from the face of the dam. And there is some additional bank access. You can likely do just fine off the bank. The state stocks rainbows there in the spring and I am told that catching a few 14" rainbows on red wigglers fished about 4 to 5 feet deep is not a stretch at this time of the year, too.

BTW, a belly boat is an inner tube with a saddle. Its a great fishing machine - especially in a small water like RR. You use fins to propel yourself by kicking along. I've got one and use it quite a bit when lugging the canoe seems to be too much effort 

JC


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the report. As a dedicated carper, I'm always looking for new spots. According to a book I have, Rush Run was stocked with grass carp in the early 90's. So those might be grass carp that you are seeing, but then again, common carp are in just about every place too. It would be great if both of them were in there.

As for the fish turning away at the last second, well both carp and grass carp have an odd, seemingly random, habit of doing that. All of my surface caught carp are caught on bread. Before I start fishing for them, I get them actively feeding on the bread. Some carp will ignore large pieces while others will happily chew away at them. A size about the piece of a quarter seems to work the best. Carp can be strange at times. One moment they'll ignore or turn away from one piece of bread, and the next time they'll come around and gulp it up. 

Good luck on catching them.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

p.s. there's a lot more I'd like to add, but I'm short on time. Congrats on the nice bass and bluegills too. Are there any bluegills in there that break the 9" barrier?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

OK so where is this place?


----------



## britt (Apr 30, 2004)

out past Germantown, off 725. For a map-go to five rivers metro parks for Dayton.

My fault I thought it was a metro park. This link will give more info.

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/fishing/s/f_map_03_OH_rush_run_kiser.html

britt


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

GMR_Guy said:


> Thanks for the report. As a dedicated carper, I'm always looking for new spots. According to a book I have, Rush Run was stocked with grass carp in the early 90's. So those might be grass carp that you are seeing, but then again, common carp are in just about every place too. It would be great if both of them were in there.


Indeed they are. Grass carp (white amur) and common carp. Best of all, the pond is very well patrolled by the ODNR Wildlife officers, the boating officers, and they are doing creel sampling on weekends for better management. The pond is managed as a bluegill fishery with a minimum size limit on bass of 15". 

I hit Rush on Saturday and had a world record class carp (fly rod 6lb test class is 25lbs. 0oz.) - I had a fish which was easily 40" long on for about 15 minutes. My partner did his level best to control and manage the canoe while this beasty took us for one hell of a romp. She hit a cicada fly on top on my very first cast! What a rush!

Rush Run can be a puzzle, its small but the fish don't come easily. That said, it is a fine destination for an afternoon of fun. Rush Run is fairly heavily fished, but it seems to handle the pressure with grace.

Tight lines and good luck.

Joe C.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

The first amure I've taken on a fly. I've hook one additional amur but not landed it. All the others were common carp.

Joe


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

Nice Carp There..  Cornmuse..i'am Defintley Gonna Hit That Lake This Coming Saturday... For The Bluegills ...off The Banks And The Peirs That You Recommend....thanks For All The Detaled Info.


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

Wow *brit*t This Link Was Very Informative And Exciting To Read I Can't Wait Till This Saturday...and For These Ohio Ponds To Make The (espn) Report Is Pretty Impressive.... SO YOU GUYS SAY 6"-7" gills are the norm? where I fish they average at the most 5"


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the report. I looked at my book again ans it said that Rush Run was stocked with 117 advanced fingerlings in 1997. Grass carp can grow VERY FAST, so there's little doubt in my mind that it harbors a few well over 40" and 25 lbs. (My biggest grassie ever was 40.25" and weighed 28 lbs.) What is the biggest common carp that you have seen in Rush Run (I know it can be hard to estimate). 

I'll definitely head there next week for some catch-and-release action if family health problems, girlfriend, and works permits me to do so.


----------



## catfishhunter001 (May 31, 2004)

But i have caught a few my biggest came out of the scioto river it was a buffalo carp its weight was 40.7lbs i caught it on chicken liver in 1989.My dad caught one (buffalo carp) at a paylake in renoldburg called spring lakes that was 56lbs I'll post the picture when i get my scanner it was caught in 1977 he caught it on a nightcrawler.in the picture i was 6 years old and its bigger than me im standing beside it I'll post the picture as soon as i can i never got a picture of mine but i always wished i would have.have any of you fished for carp at greenlawn dam in columbus oh. the water is thick with those fresh water wale's you can see them up in the shallows 20and 30lbs easy.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

GMR_Guy said:


> What is the biggest common carp that you have seen in Rush Run (I know it can be hard to estimate).
> 
> I'll definitely head there next week for some catch-and-release action if family health problems, girlfriend, and works permits me to do so.


Just last Saturday I had a fish on of truly impressive size. A common carp on a fly which easily (easily!) pushed the 40" mark. My partner tried his level best to control the canoe as I battled the beasty on a six wt. fly rod and 6lb test tippet, but we both knew the odds of hitting the lottery were better than getting that fish to hand in the log and timber infested waters of RR. Still, it was a gring just to see her at the end of my line and know that if I were able to prevail the fish would certainly be flirting with a fly rod tippet class world record (currently 25lbs 0oz). 

The best part about this particular fish was watching it break through the surface and suck down my cicada imitation in that slow motion manner that carp display when they are completely at ease. It was impressive. 

Tight Lines!

Joe C.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

A 40" common can weigh quite a bit. The Ohio State record was only 40", but it weighed 50 lbs! Even a skinny 40" would probably be over 25 lbs. 

Yes, that is a great feeling to see a carp lazily rise from the deep and gently suck in the bait - and I assume the feeling is even more intense when doing this with a flyrod. The hook set is a great moment - water flying everywhere and a drag squealing run. 

Many of the carpers on this forum are members of CAG ( Carp Anglers Group). They have a forum on flyfishing for carp. Here's a link to a BEAUTIFUL 54 lb grass carp caught and released by an outstnding CAG member:
http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?act=ST&f=15&t=6091&


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

*HAPPY DADS DAY GUYS* WELL ME AND COUPLE OF THE GUYS made it up to r/run for the first time Saturday,from cinci....75north was shut down both ways for 35min. so our 45min drive turned into 2hrs....We did'nt get there till about 10:30...it was sunny,winds were very high current was heavy..alot of boaters/rafters/canoe/bellyboats/ there.. we were the only anlgers on shore till around noon alot shore fishers started showing up...Well all and all the fish was'nt bite'n...It looks like its a pretty good Gill and crappie lake with all the wood and shade trees back in the channels...But our next trip will have to be on boat....So i will be in the MArket this season for small boat for lakes 14'-17' so if anyone know PM me....There was a nice lady there with a bunch of kids who seems to know the lake well. So we moved on back down the road to my favorite honey whole, if all fails.  Sharon Woods...at about 3:30-9:00 done real nice on the Gills and blue cats.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

I tried this lake out on saterday, fly rod chasing carp. Didn't catch any but had a monster (I'm guessing 30lb+) rise & take a swipe at my fly...almost gave me a heart attack! Real shallow area, after swiping at my fly the fish came towards my canoe & then spotted my and bolted...right into a log  actually hit this log hard enough that the fish started floating upsidedown...we had to work with it a bit to get it right side up, eventually it stayed that way & slowly swam off. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Jackfish said:


> I tried this lake out on saterday, fly rod chasing carp. Didn't catch any but had a monster (I'm guessing 30lb+) rise & take a swipe at my fly...almost gave me a heart attack! Real shallow area, after swiping at my fly the fish came towards my canoe & then spotted my and bolted...right into a log  actually hit this log hard enough that the fish started floating upsidedown...we had to work with it a bit to get it right side up, eventually it stayed that way & slowly swam off. Never seen anything like that before.


That's hilarious! I wish you had that on video!

What fly were you casting? Cicada imitation? Its probably wound down to the point where the carp just aren't seeing enough on the top, time to go underwater with dragon fly imitiations. Next time try a wooly bugger or small nymph.

Joe


----------



## OhioAngler (May 7, 2004)

Does anyone know if there are crappie in Rush Run? I have been there several times but have never had any luck with crappie.


----------

